# "2 years experience"



## camille787 (Nov 6, 2012)

I have just received the CPC-A certification which requires 2 years of experience in order to remove the A from my license. Does AAPC have recommendations for getting that 2 years of experience which employers require coders to have anyway before even hiring? I did not research this profession enough before pursuing or else I would not have have touched it. Without experience, it seems there is no way to get my foot in the door. I may have to pay someone to let me code for them. Frustration!!!


----------



## TjH111964 (Nov 6, 2012)

camille787 said:


> I have just received the CPC-A certification which requires 2 years of experience in order to remove the A from my license. Does AAPC have recommendations for getting that 2 years of experience which employers require coders to have anyway before even hiring? I did not research this profession enough before pursuing or else I would not have have touched it. Without experience, it seems there is no way to get my foot in the door. I may have to pay someone to let me code for them. Frustration!!!



It is frustrating!  I have 5+ years experience in coding.  I've been a stay at home mom for the last 18 years.  I decided to re-enter the workforce, so recently I studied hard to get caught up on all the changes and got my certification in May.  I am now a CPC-A but still can not get a job.  I have the experience but no one will give me the opportunity.  I believe it is due to the "A". (someone on this forum said it was the scarlet letter) 

 I think the AAPC needs to let all the CPC-A's out there test out on this credential.  If we pass, we get the A removed.  If we don't, we keep it.


----------



## bndloz123 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Me too!*

I passed my certification exam 2 months ago and have been trying myself to get something, ANYTHING.  Unfortunately the externship program offered through AAPC only has a couple in my city.  I don't have any other options other than to keep applying at job posting that are asking for experience, but getting no response.  It is quite frustrating!


----------



## sgugliotti (Nov 6, 2012)

Just passed my CPC exam early October-took it October 6th and found out October 10.  Almost done with the externship and now job searching.  I keep seeing that they want experience even for entry level, how the hell can we get experience if no one is hiring?


----------



## tintueliza (Nov 6, 2012)

Which country are you looking out for job?


----------



## bndloz123 (Nov 7, 2012)

Doesn't an externship qualify as experience?  Anyone have any ideas for any externships/internships in San Diego?


----------



## jennylynh (Nov 12, 2012)

I graduated last year with my Associates in Health Information Technology.  It took me a bit to find my first job, which was radiology coding.  I moved to another state and it took me a long while again because I only had 4 months worth of experience and no certification yet.  I finally found a coding position and I am now working for a physician's office and plan on getting my CPC certification early Spring.  You just have to keep applying to jobs that even require years of experience, I was getting calls on those and getting interviews.  Apply to everything, even receptionist jobs.  I ended up getting lucky, but every medical job, even receptionist will eventually get you the experience and once you are certified you will be able to get a coding position.


----------

